

Why are there no famous physicians? - zinnaglism
http://www.medcrunch.net/famous-physicians/

======
phlux
Would Louis Pasteur or Jonas Salk not count?

~~~
zinnaglism
indeed, but who are the famous ones of these days? who are the lady gagas of
medicine?

